
Benchmarking Python vs Jython vs IronPython - nickb
http://programmingalchemy.blogspot.com/2007/06/benchmarking-python-vs-jython-vs.html
======
NonEUCitizen
Microsoft's CLR is supposed to be way faster than Mono's implementation...

~~~
tx
Exactly my thinking... Well, windows is not cool anymore anyways.. :-)

